# GA Legislation Targets Dog Breeders



## JuliaH (Feb 2, 2017)

Is your state restricting YOUR dog activities? The activists came for the Orcas at Sea World, then they got rid of the elephants at the Circus, effectively shutting down the "Greatest Show on Earth". As we know, the circus is closing, putting a lot of well cared for animals and people out of work.

Can we, who love our dogs, who breed dogs, who show and compete in who-knows-how-many different dog activities, afford to stay quiet, hoping no one will bother us? The answer is NO! There are many forces working against us, and they are having more impact every year.
There must be a national effort with the strength to argue for us. But first, we can have an impact in our states. Yes, we are all busy about our lives. Many of us are retired, and we will enjoy our dogs as long as we can. We need the young folks. We need the older, wiser, experienced folks. We need to be busy protecting the animal industry from those who would shut all of it down!

Anyone with me? There is legislation in GA right now that is a foot in the door. It doesn't look too bad, right now, but it is going to get worse in time. 

http://www.legis.ga.gov/Legislation/...0172018/HB/144


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 2, 2017)

Julia, your link does not work for me.


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 2, 2017)

Sorry about that link... trying again. This is important to breeders.

http://www.legis.ga.gov/Legislation/en-US/display/20172018/HB/144


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 2, 2017)

Which part is the problem?


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 23, 2017)

I will give you the url so you can copy and paste. I am a GA resident and a member of The Calvary Group, so I know the link will take you to the bill in question. 

A summary: Georgia HB 144 includes dogs, cats, and equine. 

Existing state laws already require State and County inspections for all breeders who have three or more breeding female dogs or cats. 

Creates the opportunity to change the number of animals sold to less than 30 at anytime. 

Classifies all breeders, even in-home ones, as a "Pet Dealer or Pet Dealership" This changes the law to mean that any person purchasing or selling a dog, cat or horse must be licensed with USDA in order to buy or sell. 

Forces a Health Certificate, which is the proof of shipping for the USDA to be required for any dog, cat or equine bought or sold into or out of the state of Ga. This overrides the face-to-face exemption given by the USDA for non-shipping breeders. 

Restricts all purchases for those living in Ga. to get the approval of State of Ga in order to buy or to sell a dog, cat or horse. 

Removes the individual discretion from a breeder by mandating added vaccinations, risking the health and well being of small breeds, by refusing to recognize vaccines given by non-approved sources.This removes the discretion of a breeder to vaccinate their own animals, or to adjust the dose to fit the size of the animal without causing a vaccine reaction. (Note: This does not apply to rabies, but simply puppy and kitten shots.) 


Be sure to add your zip code in the box when you visit the link, so your letter will go out to all your GA Congress folks and to the Governor!!

http://the-cavalry-group.rallycongr...a-oppose-hb-144

Thanks!

Julia


----------



## Timberdoodle (Mar 8, 2017)

Good post!  

Stay vigilant.  

Get to know your elected officials.  Don't be shy about picking up the phone and have your voices heard - it make a DIFFERENCE!


----------

